# Lightweight 24" MTB Tires



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

My son is competing in the 9/10 yr old class in the first season of the Carolina Youth Mountain Bike League in Western North Carolina. We moved him up a size from his Jamis X.20 to a Scott Scale Jr. 24 (non-RC version) before the season began. I'm proud to say that he's been pretty competitve in the series & is currently leading the points in his age group. That being said, his bike is still rather heavy & I'm looking for economical ways to shave some weight. We've already dropped the boat anchors known as the OEM handlebars/stem, but we really want to drop some rotational mass w/o building a new wheelset so I'm looking for suggestions on lightweight, race-worthy XC tires. Also, I'd like to know what you guys are running for lightweight tubes & if they are durable enough to be used for training rides or riding in general.

Here's a link for his bike & its componentry as the bike was rolled off the showroom floor: SCOTT Scale JR 24 - Bike Junior's

Any positive feedback would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## rollis (Feb 24, 2007)

Kenda Small Block 8" come in a 24" folding version and weight out at 425 grams (24 x 1.95) although I can't say how they will do in the mud. The 26 & 29's versions are popular around our area. My son just turned 10 and wants to race, we have a short track series coming up this fall/winter. Give us a shout if ya'll ever come down to Charlotte to, i'm sure my son would like to ride along with yours.


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

rollis,

The Kenda SB8s are currently at the top of my list. My only concern is how they'd hold up in wet conditions... which I do believe they prolly wouldn't fair well. That being said, we make it a point not to ride wet trails & the Kendas would prolly run great on the typically hardpack trails we ride. It's really only on race weekends where I would be concerned since some of the trails we race on in WNC do contain a fair amount of moisture. I may end up buying a "dry" set of tires & another set for "wet" conditions. 

We'll try to look you up whenever we're in the Charlotte area or you can ride w/ us if you're ever down our way (Columbia) at Harbison!

Good luck & have fun w/ the short track series!


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

There is the Schwalbe Rocket Ron as well. It might do better in mud, not really sure as I've never ridden one.


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

IAmHolland said:


> There is the Schwalbe Rocket Ron as well. It might do better in mud, not really sure as I've never ridden one.


Hmmm... I will definitely consider this one before making my purchase. Thanks for the recommendation :thumbsup:


----------



## rollis (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd like to hear some input on the ultra-light tubes as well. I had horrible results back when I raced but we're talking 175lb adult verses a 60lb kid.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I use Intense Race Lite tubes for my son. It's fine for his weight, but that coupled with a Small Block 8 (20x1.95) and goat heads didn't work out too well. However, the Intense Race Lite tubes with a bit of slime to bring it up to the weight of a normal 20" tube, works well. If there are no goat head thorns in your area, then it'll probably work fine without slime.

I run it around 20-25PSI, and am afraid to go lower unless I go tubeless. However, I hate the ghetto tubeless maintenance, so I run tubes. I've had no pinch flats yet.


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

IAmHolland,

Thanks for the tip on the tubes. My son & I may very well experiment w/ these tubes & one (or both) of the tires recommended in this thread.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## boysan1968 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've had bad luck with the intense tubes in both the 20" and 24". Both sizes had defects in the rubber that caused them to rupture within a couple weeks - and never used more than 30 pounds pressure. Now using q-tubes (made by kenda) and they are much better quality, but not light - about 150 grams I think.

For tires I would highly recommend the rocket rons. They are light, the fairly soft knobbies grip well, and are the only option that I could find in a 2.1 inch wide tire. The downside is that I had to order these from Germany, with shipping about $45 each.


----------



## boysan1968 (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is a photo of the rockets rons compared to the original tires on a Scott spark JR RC 24". (hopefully this works...first time trying to post a picture :thumbsup: )


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

My sons has been on SB8's and intense tubes with great luck. We never run over 20psi. ( kid is only 50 lbs and a no need to go any higher psi) and only flats have been from smacking curbs at speed. They do pack up in really muddy stuff but we don't get much of that in our parts. The sure roll fast and last pretty well with the DCT ( dual tread compond) only neg is they can be a pain to get. My local shop had to have them drop shipped from Kenda ( who wont sell direct to shops any longer) and had a min order of 4. What a pain, do they not what to sell tires? Listed at 425 and weighed in at under 400.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

boysan1968 said:


> Here is a photo of the rockets rons compared to the original tires on a Scott spark JR RC 24". (hopefully this works...first time trying to post a picture :thumbsup: )


Rocket Rons would be my 1st choice for dry XC conditions. For mud, bike parks,etc the stock CST tires on the Spark RC jr are the way to go with its big knobs - there excellent.
I was very surprised the CST tires only weighed 500 grams.


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

Great info guys! Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------

